# Pope Revises Limbo for Babies



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 20, 2007)

Pope Revises Limbo for Babies (April 20, 2007)


----------



## Civbert (Apr 20, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Pope Revises Limbo for Babies (April 20, 2007)


 Sound a little like FV - looking towards our baptism for assurance of salvation.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 20, 2007)

At first I thought it was refering to this little site (scroll down to see baby dance the limbo):

http://www.funpages.com/babydance/


----------



## Chris (Apr 21, 2007)

It seems like it was about 2 years ago, not long after the new pope took over, that this was first discussed widely. 

Does anyone else remember that?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 21, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> At first I thought it was refering to this little site (scroll down to see baby dance the limbo):
> 
> http://www.funpages.com/babydance/



 



Chris said:


> It seems like it was about 2 years ago, not long after the new pope took over, that this was first discussed widely.
> 
> Does anyone else remember that?



Here are a few threads where the doctrine of limbo has been discussed since 2005:

Limbo in Limbo

Roman Catholic Church Gets Rid of "Limbo"

Vatican Baby Doctrine in Limbo


----------



## Dagmire (Apr 21, 2007)

How can babies play limbo if they can't even stand up?


----------



## brymaes (Apr 21, 2007)

Is it me, or is Rome getting more and more liberal with Peter's Keys?


----------



## turmeric (Apr 21, 2007)

How low can you go?


----------



## Redaimie (Apr 21, 2007)

It sounds like a step in the right direction even if a minor one. 
I wonder if it makes any Roman catholic question, if their church was wrong on one thing could they be wrong on other things?


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 22, 2007)

*only one other option?*

What about we "we don't know?" That's the answer? We've covered this before I know and I am of the camp that David's baby getting saved is an indication at least saved father's children (to be really specific) go to Jesus. But it can only be inferred and it's not for certain. Perhaps God keeps silent on the issue because some get saved and some don't.

The result of this will be more Catholics having abortions or more women in general. Any excuse for "freedom" because "they're baby will go to heaven" regardless. If I can think it, it's already out there. Terrible stuff and depressing.


----------



## SRoper (Apr 22, 2007)

Redaimie said:


> It sounds like a step in the right direction even if a minor one.
> I wonder if it makes any Roman catholic question, if their church was wrong on one thing could they be wrong on other things?



The title of the article is misleading. The Romanists never had an official position on limbo.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 22, 2007)

Redaimie said:


> It sounds like a step in the right direction even if a minor one.





I was surprised by how little of the article was as horrifying as I expected.


----------

